# Wireless cannot connect to open AP

## jerryfleming

I have setup my wireless to connect to APs with WPA-PSK encryption, but I always fail to connect to an AP with no encryption (open mode), I have installed wicd as the front end, and wpa_supplicant as the middle layer. The ath5k wireless driver is working (nothing special in /var/log/messages or dmesg). The question is: how can I connect to open AP?

lspci says:

```

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

    Subsystem: Askey Computer Corp. Device 7131

    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

    Memory at f0300000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

    Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

    Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

    Capabilities: [60] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

    Capabilities: [90] MSI-X: Enable- Count=1 Masked-

    Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

    Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel <?>

    Kernel driver in use: ath5k

    Kernel modules: ath5k

05:00.0 0200: 168c:001c (rev 01)

    Subsystem: 144f:7131

    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

    Memory at f0300000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

    Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

    Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

    Capabilities: [60] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

    Capabilities: [90] MSI-X: Enable- Count=1 Masked-

    Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

    Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel <?>

    Kernel driver in use: ath5k

    Kernel modules: ath5k

```

----------

## szensz-siempre

Interesting, I am having the opposite problem. I can connect to open APs and I connected to a WPA encrypted one not long ago, but am unable to connect to our WEP encrypted network at work. Could you post your wpa_supplicant.conf

Also take a look in /var/log/wicd/wicd.log 

It might have some useful information

----------

## jerryfleming

 *szensz-siempre wrote:*   

> Interesting, I am having the opposite problem. I can connect to open APs and I connected to a WPA encrypted one not long ago, but am unable to connect to our WEP encrypted network at work. Could you post your wpa_supplicant.conf
> 
> Also take a look in /var/log/wicd/wicd.log 
> 
> It might have some useful information

 

This is my wpa_supplicant.conf

```

# The below line not be changed otherwise we refuse to work

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Ensure that only root can read the WPA configuration

ctrl_interface_group=0

# Let wpa_supplicant take care of scanning and AP selection

ap_scan=1

# Simple case: WPA-PSK, PSK as an ASCII passphrase, allow all valid ciphers

network={

  ssid="saybot_technology"

  scan_ssid=1 # for APs that reject broadcast SSID

  #psk="xxxxxxxx"

  psk="xxxxxxxx"

  # The higher the priority the sooner we are matched

  priority=5

  mode=0

  proto=WPA

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  #pairwise=CCMP TKIP

  #group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

}

network={

  ssid="tplink"

  scan_ssid=1

  psk="xxxxxxx"

  priority=15

  mode=0

  #proto=WPA

  key_mgmt=NONE

  #pairwise=CCMP TKIP

  #group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

}

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

network={

   key_mgmt=NONE

   priority=-9999999

}

```

Your problem is probably an anthentication failure. Please check dmesg.

But the way, would you mind telling me how do you connect to open APs?

----------

## Rexilion

jerryfleming, you use ap_scan and scan_ssid which causes wpa_supplicant to try the blocks with a higher priority first (manually!). It could take a while before it reaches the last block you have defined since it also has the lowest priority.

Plus, it could be that it connects to the open network and then switches over to the encrypted network since it has a higher priority   :Wink: 

----------

## jerryfleming

 *Rexilion wrote:*   

> jerryfleming, you use ap_scan and scan_ssid which causes wpa_supplicant to try the blocks with a higher priority first (manually!). It could take a while before it reaches the last block you have defined since it also has the lowest priority.
> 
> Plus, it could be that it connects to the open network and then switches over to the encrypted network since it has a higher priority  

 

Thanks, Rexilion. I tried your way by changing the auto-scanning and priority, but it still doesn't seem to work. Always chokes when "obtaining IP...", while the dual boot Windows XP has no problem connecting.

Can anyone please help me? It is driving me crazy.

----------

## Rexilion

Please change the wpa_supplicant.conf as I suggested and start wpa_supplicant with the -dd switch so we can see what is going on. Can you post that output please?

----------

## jerryfleming

 *Rexilion wrote:*   

> Please change the wpa_supplicant.conf as I suggested and start wpa_supplicant with the -dd switch so we can see what is going on. Can you post that output please?

 

Sorry for the delay, but here it is:

```

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='0'

ap_scan=1

Line: 11 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=17):

     73 61 79 62 6f 74 5f 74 65 63 68 6e 6f 6c 6f 67   saybot_technolog

     79                                                y               

scan_ssid=0 (0x0)

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=8): [REMOVED]

priority=5 (0x5) mode=0 (0x0)

proto: 0x1

key_mgmt: 0x2

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Line: 25 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=7):

     54 50 2d 4c 49 4e 4b                              TP-LINK         

scan_ssid=1 (0x1)

priority=15 (0xf)

mode=0 (0x0)

key_mgmt: 0x4

Line: 40 - start of a new network block

key_mgmt: 0x4

priority=9999999 (0x98967f)

Priority group 9999999

   id=2 ssid=''

Priority group 15

   id=1 ssid='TP-LINK'

Priority group 5

   id=0 ssid='saybot_technology'

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

Interface wlan0 set UP - waiting a second for the driver to complete initialization

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=21 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf flags 0x0

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:1b:9e:da:02:3c

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

ctrl_interface_group=0

Added interface wlan0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1002 ()

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Ignore event for foreign ifindex 3

Ignore event for foreign ifindex 3

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (specific SSID)

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=7):

     54 50 2d 4c 49 4e 4b                              TP-LINK         

Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association

Received 0 bytes of scan results (0 BSSes)

Cached scan results are empty - not posting

Selecting BSS from priority group 9999999

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

Selecting BSS from priority group 15

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan requested (ret=-1) - scan timeout 5 seconds

Failed to initiate AP scan.

Setting scan request: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: disable timer tick

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

State: SCANNING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 0 bytes of scan results (0 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Selecting BSS from priority group 9999999

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

Selecting BSS from priority group 15

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

No APs found - clear blacklist and try again

Removed BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 from blacklist (clear)

Selecting BSS from priority group 9999999

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

Selecting BSS from priority group 15

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

No suitable AP found.

Not rescheduling scan to ensure that specific SSID scans occur

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (specific SSID)

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=7):

     54 50 2d 4c 49 4e 4b                              TP-LINK         

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 5 seconds

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 339 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Selecting BSS from priority group 9999999

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:19:e0:e7:e5:40 ssid='TP-LINK' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 00:19:e0:e7:e5:40 ssid='TP-LINK' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   selected non-WPA AP 00:19:e0:e7:e5:40 ssid='TP-LINK'

Trying to associate with 00:19:e0:e7:e5:40 (SSID='TP-LINK' freq=2437 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=ForceAuthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Added BSSID 00:19:e0:e7:e5:40 into blacklist

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 354 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Selecting BSS from priority group 9999999

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:21:27:4d:6a:60 ssid='MERCURY' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 00:21:27:4d:6a:60 ssid='MERCURY' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - privacy mismatch

Selecting BSS from priority group 15

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:21:27:4d:6a:60 ssid='MERCURY' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 00:21:27:4d:6a:60 ssid='MERCURY' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:21:27:4d:6a:60 ssid='MERCURY' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 00:21:27:4d:6a:60 ssid='MERCURY' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

No APs found - clear blacklist and try again

Removed BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 from blacklist (clear)

Removed BSSID 00:19:e0:e7:e5:40 from blacklist (clear)

Selecting BSS from priority group 9999999

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:21:27:4d:6a:60 ssid='MERCURY' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 00:21:27:4d:6a:60 ssid='MERCURY' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - privacy mismatch

Selecting BSS from priority group 15

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:21:27:4d:6a:60 ssid='MERCURY' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 00:21:27:4d:6a:60 ssid='MERCURY' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:21:27:4d:6a:60 ssid='MERCURY' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 00:21:27:4d:6a:60 ssid='MERCURY' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan (specific SSID)

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=7):

     54 50 2d 4c 49 4e 4b                              TP-LINK         

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 692 bytes of scan results (2 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Selecting BSS from priority group 9999999

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:21:27:4d:6a:60 ssid='MERCURY' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:19:e0:e7:e5:40 ssid='TP-LINK' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 00:21:27:4d:6a:60 ssid='MERCURY' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - privacy mismatch

1: 00:19:e0:e7:e5:40 ssid='TP-LINK' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   selected non-WPA AP 00:19:e0:e7:e5:40 ssid='TP-LINK'

Trying to associate with 00:19:e0:e7:e5:40 (SSID='TP-LINK' freq=2437 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=ForceAuthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Added BSSID 00:19:e0:e7:e5:40 into blacklist

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 0 bytes of scan results (0 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Selecting BSS from priority group 9999999

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

Selecting BSS from priority group 15

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

No APs found - clear blacklist and try again

Removed BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 from blacklist (clear)

Removed BSSID 00:19:e0:e7:e5:40 from blacklist (clear)

```

----------

## Rexilion

Okay, try this as your wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

network={

  ssid="saybot_technology"

  psk="xxxxxxxx"

  priority=5

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  proto=WPA

}

network={

  ssid="tplink"

  psk="xxxxxxx"

  priority=10

  key_mgmt=NONE

}

network={

   key_mgmt=NONE

   priority=15

}
```

The priority somewhat interferes with ap_scan and scan_ssid options. Furthermore, you used a negative priority, I don't know if that is save since it showed up as positive in your debug log.

----------

## jerryfleming

Hey Rexilion, as you can see from my wpa_supplicant debug message, I have set the priority to positive 99999, but it still does not work.

----------

## Rexilion

Okay... weird, can you try this one (please post with -dd output again):

I modified it a little, I want to make sure that it is at least *capable* of connecting to an open AP.

[code]ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

network={

  disabled=1

  ssid="saybot_technology"

  psk="xxxxxxxx"

  priority=5

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  proto=WPA

}

network={

  disabled=1

  ssid="tplink"

  psk="xxxxxxx"

  priority=10

  key_mgmt=NONE

}

network={

  disabled=0

  key_mgmt=NONE

  priority=15

}[/code

----------

## jerryfleming

Thank you very much for your patience, Rexilion. And here is the log when I disabled all APs except the failsafe last one, as you suggested:

```

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='0'

Line: 12 - start of a new network block

disabled=1 (0x1)

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=7):

     54 50 2d 4c 49 4e 4b                              TP-LINK         

priority=5 (0x5)

mode=0 (0x0)

key_mgmt: 0x4

Line: 28 - start of a new network block

disabled=0 (0x0)

key_mgmt: 0x4

priority=15 (0xf)

Priority group 15

   id=1 ssid=''

Priority group 5

   id=0 ssid='TP-LINK'

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=21 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf flags 0x0

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:1b:9e:da:02:3c

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

ctrl_interface_group=0

Added interface wlan0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association

Received 0 bytes of scan results (0 BSSes)

Cached scan results are empty - not posting

Selecting BSS from priority group 15

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 5 seconds

EAPOL: disable timer tick

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 0 bytes of scan results (0 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Selecting BSS from priority group 15

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 338 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Selecting BSS from priority group 15

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:19:e0:e7:e5:40 ssid='TP-LINK' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 00:19:e0:e7:e5:40 ssid='TP-LINK' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   selected non-WPA AP 00:19:e0:e7:e5:40 ssid='TP-LINK'

Trying to associate with 00:19:e0:e7:e5:40 (SSID='TP-LINK' freq=2437 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=ForceAuthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Added BSSID 00:19:e0:e7:e5:40 into blacklist

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 0 bytes of scan results (0 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Selecting BSS from priority group 15

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

No APs found - clear blacklist and try again

Removed BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 from blacklist (clear)

Removed BSSID 00:19:e0:e7:e5:40 from blacklist (clear)

Selecting BSS from priority group 15

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 338 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Selecting BSS from priority group 15

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:19:e0:e7:e5:40 ssid='TP-LINK' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 00:19:e0:e7:e5:40 ssid='TP-LINK' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   selected non-WPA AP 00:19:e0:e7:e5:40 ssid='TP-LINK'

Trying to associate with 00:19:e0:e7:e5:40 (SSID='TP-LINK' freq=2437 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=ForceAuthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Added BSSID 00:19:e0:e7:e5:40 into blacklist

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 338 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Selecting BSS from priority group 15

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:19:e0:e7:e5:40 ssid='TP-LINK' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 00:19:e0:e7:e5:40 ssid='TP-LINK' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   selected non-WPA AP 00:19:e0:e7:e5:40 ssid='TP-LINK'

Trying to associate with 00:19:e0:e7:e5:40 (SSID='TP-LINK' freq=2437 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=ForceAuthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

BSSID 00:19:e0:e7:e5:40 blacklist count incremented to 2

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 blacklist count incremented to 2

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 0 bytes of scan results (0 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Selecting BSS from priority group 15

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

No APs found - clear blacklist and try again

Removed BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 from blacklist (clear)

Removed BSSID 00:19:e0:e7:e5:40 from blacklist (clear)

Selecting BSS from priority group 15

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 0 bytes of scan results (0 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Selecting BSS from priority group 15

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 0 bytes of scan results (0 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Selecting BSS from priority group 15

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

Try to find non-WPA AP

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

Removing interface wlan0

State: SCANNING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Cancelling scan request

Cancelling authentication timeout

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6

```

----------

